# Eclipse 37 gallon. Is it enough light for plants?



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I just got a Eclipse 37 gallon tank with the hood that has a built in filter and lights. The lights that come with the tank is only two 18 watts bulb, which is pretty low. 

I don't have a definite plan for the tank yet but I know I want to be able to grow a carpet plant like HC. Do you think that is enough light? If not is there anything I can do to give it more light?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I think that is a little low, try to get at least 2wpg. From my experience most carpet plants like higher light levels.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Is there anything I can do to get more light into the tank. I would like to keep the hood setup the same if I can.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Look in to some retro fit kits.

http://www.ahsupply.com/

I don't know how much space you have to work with but for a low light 37 gallon I would go with a 96watt kit.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I think I might get rid of the Eclipse hood that it came with and go with some other type of lighting and filter. Does anyone have any recommendations for a filter and lights?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, I like coralife lights and most use eheim filters.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

thai said:


> ... Does anyone have any recommendations for a filter and lights?


36W over 37gal definitely will not grow carpet type plants - it won't grow much of anything. I also recommend the ahs retrofits. If you can find one which will work with the hood/strip your tank came with it would save you a little $, perhaps. I would estimate you'd need in the neighborhood of 80-100W with good reflectors, if you want to carpet in there.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Bert H said:


> 36W over 37gal definitely will not grow carpet type plants - it won't grow much of anything. I also recommend the ahs retrofits. If you can find one which will work with the hood/strip your tank came with it would save you a little $, perhaps. I would estimate you'd need in the neighborhood of 80-100W with good reflectors, if you want to carpet in there.


I checked out AHS and noticed that they have a 2x55 kit. I was thinking about getting that one cause that would bring me to about 110watts. Does anyone have experience with retrofitting a Eclipse 37g hood?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Kim at AHS is a great guy to talk with. He'll honestly answer if you can do what you want, with what you have. I'd give him a call and see what he says. Back when I retrofitted a couple of strips, I called him multiple times and he always was helpful.


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Man,
I did a retro using the GLO T5 HO. For bulbs I'm using Currents, 14W 10,000k Daylight and the High Output (pink). My Guy at the store said there'd be plenty of light, he was right. I was able to keep the fixture and light cover by doing a little modification. I'm now building a new light for my 20g using the lamp from the Eclipse. If you need to know how, I can help.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Bert H said:


> Kim at AHS is a great guy to talk with. He'll honestly answer if you can do what you want, with what you have. I'd give him a call and see what he says. Back when I retrofitted a couple of strips, I called him multiple times and he always was helpful.


I sent a email to Kim at AHS and i got this reply:

Hi Thai,

We have no Kits specifically designed for Eclipse retrofits nor do we make any recommendations in this regard. We have looked at retrofitting Eclipse hoods but there always are two unresolved issues, 1)how to adequately protect the retrofitted lights from moisture, and, 2) the ability of the ABS plastic in those hoods to withstand the heat of additional wattage. Sorry I can't be of more assistance.

I was asking about getting the 2x55w kit.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

GaCat said:


> Hey Man,
> I did a retro using the GLO T5 HO. For bulbs I'm using Currents, 14W 10,000k Daylight and the High Output (pink). My Guy at the store said there'd be plenty of light, he was right. I was able to keep the fixture and light cover by doing a little modification. I'm now building a new light for my 20g using the lamp from the Eclipse. If you need to know how, I can help.


So you have only 28 watts (14x2) for 37 gallons? Are you able to get carpet plants like HC to grow? That is what I am really hoping to do with this setup. I would love to know how you did it.


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

Both lamps together are 38w total. Looking at them though you wouldn't think it.
Check out the lamps at CURRENT-USA.com. I have the Slimpaq Extreme HO T5 24W and the Slimpaq 14w 10,000k Daylight. It's like the my man at the store said, don't let the wattage fool you.
Haven't tried the HC but I am doing Dwarf Hairgrass and it's doing fine.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

GaCat said:


> ...I have the Slimpaq Extreme HO T5 24W and the Slimpaq 14w 10,000k Daylight..


How did you get the T5 in there? The Eclipse that I have has T8s in there and the max wattage is 18W.


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

I did a retro kit. It's a GLO T5 HO ($51.99, $17 and $13 for the lamps). Had to remove the guts from the Eclipse, clip out one vent from each side of the original lamp base in order to get the new connectors in for the T5's. It's really pretty simple to do, screwdriver, razor knife and a pair of pliers, that's it. By taking out one vent from each side you can slide the new end caps in place. The only other thing is attaching the horse shoe clips for holding the whole set up in place. The new fixture can do from a 2x24w up to 2x39w.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Do you happen to have a link to the GLO T5 setup you bought? Sound like something I would want to do. Do you have pics of how your setup looks?


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Thai,
On the box it says www.hagen.com. The little place where I by most of my stuff had it in stock, I just had to order the lamps. I did see the GLO T5 HO at one of the large pet stores. I'll try to get some pics of my set up for you. Mind you my tank is still in progress. Maybe I can post them later on today.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

You may want to check out the DIY forum for some ideas on retrofitting. Here is mine on my 38 gallon. This isn't an eclipse hood, but it may give you some ideas:

Before









After









The guts









Same on the outside except for fan holes


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

Let's see if I can do this....Like I said, it's a tank in the making. The plants I keep adding. I'm waiting on a shipment, hopefully today. The moss will probably go in place of some other kind.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

PRJCT92EH2 thanks for the ideas. What kind of lights and ballast are you using? Do you have to put something to block the lights from moisture?

GaCat - Your tank is looking good  How are the plants growing with the lighting setup? I will look and see if I can find the GLO setup that you are using. Thanks!


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

The plants seem to do fine, if I stay up on the water changes and ferts. The guy at my little fish store (only fish) said those would do just fine in my set up. I've lost a few but, it's all in gaining experience I guess. My plants arrived today from a guy on this site, Crypt Balansae (12), Java Fern (freebie) and a lot of Christmas Moss. The Crypts are 24" long:jaw: The moss will make a cool wall to hide most of the mirrored back ( had I only been thinking ](*,)).

Check with your local Pet something or other for the GLO set up ( I saw it there), if you go with the lamps I have, you might have to order them.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

GaCat said:


> ... The moss will make a cool wall to hide most of the mirrored back ( had I only been thinking ](*,)).


I was thinking about painting the back of the tank black.

I can't wait to see your plants fill in. I am sure everything would look great.

I thought I had a great idea. I went to WalMart to buy some CFL bulb thinking I can add the lights to the Eclipse hood. I brought the lights home to find out that there are no places to screw the sockets to the hood. I thought there was enough plastic or space to screw the sockets to the side of the hood. The lights was also too big for the space. I should of looked at the hood and measured everything. I guess I will have to think of something else.


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck with scraping off the mirror back. I started to do it the last time when I moved the tanks to a new stand I built. It'll be tough but I'm sure with patience and a few beers it can be done. I was thinking of scraping a design, leaving some of the mirror for effect. 

I was planning on using the old lights from the 37g on my 20g. In the mean time while I was building a new hood for the 20, I was using 2 x 100w (26w CFL Daylight 6500K) on lamp stands. My plants exploded in growth, temps didn't rise and the effect was cool. I've got the hood almost built now and I've decided not to use it, I'm going to use just one CFL instead. I like the way the light plays out in the tank, a dome effect, so I'm designing a shelf to house the single lamp I will use.

Another option for you would be to change out your lamps. There's plenty out there with the same wattage but more K's.

Side note:
I just Googled GLO T5 HO and found the kit 10 bucks cheaper than what I paid which was $51.99.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

thai said:


> PRJCT92EH2 thanks for the ideas. What kind of lights and ballast are you using? Do you have to put something to block the lights from moisture?


They are 3 gutted Home Depot desk lamps that came with 6700K 27 W bulbs. The hood has a built in clear plastic piece that blocks them from moisture.


----------

